# Thoughts on Bridge City HP-6v2 and HP-8 wanted



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

Found these while wandering around last night when I couldn't sleep. They look like cool and useful tools if just a tad pricey. Heard good things about Bridge City. Definitely can't afford most of their planes but these too are within reach if I can get one before they run out.

So any thoughts on them? Any users?

TIA,
Tony


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I've heard nothing but good things about them. There are a few guys in the handplanes of your dreams thread that I know own them. They'll be happy to tell you what they think, I'm sure. They're expensive, true, but they're very functional and the quality is a no-brainer, obviously. I'll be jealous if you get them


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm wondering if getting the rabbet profile which says that can function as a 55* block plane would allow it to function for my block plane needs for a while?


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I do not own the HP-8 but I own the HP-6 and the HP6v2. They are small planes so I am not sure if you would want to use them as a block plane as the surface you would be using is about 1 inch or so. In my opinion the strength of the HP6 planes are decorative face and corner cuts. If you have a use for these then get one, they are great, if you don't and all you want is a rabbet plane then I think there are cheaper alternatives like the Veritas planes.

I use my planes a lot for window edge and face decorations but I have not found much use for them outside of these applications. Of course this could be only my limited imagination..


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

Or perhaps I'm using too much imagination for the capability of the plane  Kinda why I asked the question.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Have you ever used a multi-plane?

It's not as much fun as you might expect.

Those Bridge City tools are collectible though so you can
count on recovering most of your investment if it 
doesn't work for you.


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

Haven't used a multiplane so you might be correct. It hits my techie vibe just right but probably not a good reason to get a woodworking tool


----------



## Themesong (Sep 29, 2011)

I have several Bridge City plane/tools and am very satisfied with their performance and ease of use.
Tolls are expensive. With proper care they should last through several generations of woodworkers/.


----------

